# Howling Good Chops!!



## LarryWolfe (Mar 4, 2007)

It was around 60* yesterday so I said I'm grilling!!  Seasoned up some bone in center cut pork chops with a liberal coating of Wolfe Rub Original and let sit in the fridge for a couple house.  Marinated some baby zuchini in Zesty Italian Dressing.  I also had a big zip loc bag of leftover spaghetti so I tossed it in a pan with some garlic, seasame oil, soy sauce and S&P and sautee'd till warmed through and topped with toasted sesame seeds.  Next time you have some leftover pasta try it, YUM!  Seared the chops on each side and finished indirectly for approximately 5 minutes.  Very good meal!  

BTW I was going to glaze the chops with TPJ Passion Habanero Jelly but it was WAY too hot!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Mar 4, 2007)

I do like piggys them chops look perfect


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 4, 2007)

Those look awesome Bud ! 8)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 4, 2007)

Looking good Larry. One question, is that two different size pastas I see?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 4, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Looking good Larry. One question, is that two different size pastas I see?



Nick I think it is.  My wife made it so I don't know?   :roll:


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 4, 2007)

Awesome bud


----------



## CharFace (Mar 4, 2007)

Me=Jealous of them grill marks    

That meal looks great!!!

I can't complain, though, my mom stopped over last night and brought some killer ribeyes with her!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 4, 2007)

wboggs said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I only noticed that after I posted!


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 4, 2007)

Hmmmmm...looks good.  Got a pork loin sitting on the cabinet as we speak and been racking my brain on whut to do with it. May just butterfly up some big loin steaks out of it (aint kosher to call em chops less they got a bone ya know and toss em on the gasser. Thanks for giving me such a good idear. 

bigwheel


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 4, 2007)

GlennR said:
			
		

> Well done, as usual.  Do you brine your chops?



I don't know if brined his, I do know he busts mine!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 4, 2007)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm...looks good.  Got a pork loin sitting on the cabinet as we speak and been racking my brain on whut to do with it. May just butterfly up some big loin steaks out of it (aint kosher to call em chops less they got a bone ya know and toss em on the gasser. Thanks for giving me such a good idear.
> 
> bigwheel



Hey Jeff, don't you have a jug of WR laying around??  This may be a great opportunity to give it a whirl!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 4, 2007)

GlennR said:
			
		

> Well done, as usual.  Do you brine your chops?



Thank you Glenn!  No I don't brine my chops.  Even on my half smoked/half grilled chops I don't brine.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 4, 2007)

Grat looking chops Larry!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Mar 4, 2007)

Perfect weather to fire up the grill! Looks awesome


----------



## Damar12 (Mar 4, 2007)

For the pork loin, cut a deep pouch in it and leave the ends solid. Open it up and stuff all the good stuff ya like in it. Tie it up and cook it slit up so all them good things ya stuffed it with don't spill or melt out of the slit. Cook it to 140 to 150 or whatever temp ya like. Slice it and enjoy.


----------



## JWJR40 (Mar 4, 2007)

Larry,
Those are some great loking chops.  Now that I am getting mobile again Im going to have to get out there and do some myself.


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 4, 2007)

Well had every intention of using the Wolf Rub but it had sorta compacted itself in the jug and couldnt get none to come out. Might want to consider a touch of that silcone dioxide stuff in there.  At any rate got to watching a movie on TV and waited too late too cook it anyway.  Very good movie with Jack Nicholson as the bad guy called "The Departed"...whew...very complicated plot.  Anyway guess I cook the loin slices tomorrow. 
Thanks.

bigwheel


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 4, 2007)

Do what you have to BW to give WR a try.  You will like it.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 5, 2007)

Chuckwagoncook said:
			
		

> CharFace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You gave away my secret!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 5, 2007)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well had every intention of using the Wolf Rub *but it had sorta compacted itself in the jug and couldnt get none to come out. *Might want to consider a touch of that silcone dioxide stuff in there.  At any rate got to watching a movie on TV and waited too late too cook it anyway.  Very good movie with Jack Nicholson as the bad guy called "The Departed"...whew...very complicated plot.  Anyway guess I cook the loin slices tomorrow.
> Thanks.
> 
> bigwheel



A little tap of the bottle on the counter will loosen it up big guy!  You Texans sure don't try ver hard!


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 5, 2007)

I banged on that thang for a good while.  Did not seem to want to budge. .

bigwheel


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 5, 2007)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> I banged on that thang for a good while.  Did not seem to want to budge. .
> 
> bigwheel



You are supposed to store it with the lid on.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 5, 2007)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> I banged on that thang for a good while.  Did not seem to want to budge. .
> 
> bigwheel



First time I've heard of this problem.  I keep a 24 oz container for my personal use and it sometimes sits for over a month and yeah it clumps a little but always loosens up.  I'll give you a refund!


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 5, 2007)

Ok I be out waiting by the mailbox.   

bigwheel


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 5, 2007)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Ok I be out waiting by the mailbox.
> 
> bigwheel



Me too Larry,

Mine is stuck also.  You can just send me a replacement


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 5, 2007)

[smilie=offtopic.gif]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 5, 2007)

I just stick a knife into the container and loosen things up. If that's to hard for you guys to do, you really shouldn't be in the kitchen!


----------

